# residencia



## Joy Nudds (Jul 14, 2012)

Could someone tell me what I need to get Residencia please. We came to buy a house in March and got an NIE which only lasted for 3 months tho we have continued to use the number when necessary. Of course this is unsatisfactory and we want to get residencia and be done with it. The Police station is about 45 minutes drive down the mountain from home and I know that one needs to be there at 7am to get to be one of the 30 people seen on that day! Obviously I don't want to get there to be told I don't have the relevant forms/papers/information so some advice would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joy Nudds said:


> Could someone tell me what I need to get Residencia please. We came to buy a house in March and got an NIE which only lasted for 3 months tho we have continued to use the number when necessary. Of course this is unsatisfactory and we want to get residencia and be done with it. The Police station is about 45 minutes drive down the mountain from home and I know that one needs to be there at 7am to get to be one of the 30 people seen on that day! Obviously I don't want to get there to be told I don't have the relevant forms/papers/information so some advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


do you live here?

if not, then you don't register as resident

if you do, you can download forms EX18 from our _FAQs & useful info _thread above - that's the form you need- one each

you will also need to prove that you have healhcare provision & that you can financially support yourselves

you go to the same place as you went for your NIE numbers - you'll need the NIE & your passport when you go - plus photocopies of everything


on the FAQs thread there are links to recent discussion threads on this very subject 

good luck!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you live here?
> 
> if not, then you don't register as resident
> 
> ...


Not to mention photos. If you go to a local photographer, they will supply you with a set of the different sizes that you might need including for the Spanish Driving Licence when you change. Why the various departments can't all resize from a passport one, beats me but this is Spain.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Not to mention photos. If you go to a local photographer, they will supply you with a set of the different sizes that you might need including for the Spanish Driving Licence when you change. Why the various departments can't all resize from a passport one, beats me but this is Spain.


We didn't need any photos to get our residency cards... Perhaps another case of different places requiring different things!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> We didn't need any photos to get our residency cards... Perhaps another case of different places requiring different things!


no, nor me!!


I have heard rumours that some places are now issuing photo-cards though - for EU resident registration that is - not just for non-EU cards


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> no, nor me!!
> 
> 
> I have heard rumours that some places are now issuing photo-cards though - for EU resident registration that is - not just for non-EU cards


Hmm, rules changing again I guess...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> no, nor me!!
> 
> 
> I have heard rumours that some places are now issuing photo-cards though - for EU resident registration that is - not just for non-EU cards


Yes. I think I posted that recently and asked if this meant that the residencia could now, legally, be used as a form of ID - thoughts?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes. I think I posted that recently and asked if this meant that the residencia could now, legally, be used as a form of ID - thoughts?


ah - it was you!!

logically - yes, they should be acceptable - but since when does logic come into it?

do you know if these new cards still say that they_ aren't _to be used as such?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ah - it was you!!
> 
> logically - yes, they should be acceptable - but since when does logic come into it?
> 
> do you know if these new cards still say that they_ aren't _to be used as such?


The one I saw did NOT have those words on it. But then there was so much on such a small card that I may have missed it.

I know logic doesn't really apply in Spain, but if they've gone to the effort of adding a photo, why would it NOT be used as ID?

By-the-way, the quality of lamination was cr*p - the paper was crooked and the lamination was very thin so I can't imagine it will last very long. Probably just as long as the old paper version.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The one I saw did NOT have those words on it. But then there was so much on such a small card that I may have missed it.
> 
> I know logic doesn't really apply in Spain, but if they've gone to the effort of adding a photo, why would it NOT be used as ID?
> 
> By-the-way, the quality of lamination was cr*p - the paper was crooked and the lamination was very thin so I can't imagine it will last very long. Probably just as long as the old paper version.


my thoughts exactly

guess we won't know until somewhere official accepts it - or not


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Won't it require the Cortes so put it in writing (make a law that saya is is an official form of ID)?

On the same subject, there is supposed to be a law that says the Driving Licence is an official form of ID. Any ideas on which law that is?


----------

